# Tunnels for home?



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Where do you guys go to purchase quality tunnels for home courses? I'm looking for a durable tunnel that would last in the baking Florida sun and drenching rains. Do you recommend a particular size? Thanks!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

We purchased a 12' tunnel from NTI Global. The only time it's not quite long enough is if you have a course with the tunnel running underneath a contact obstacle. We've had some wild dogs out here for training (from mals to working blood BCs) and our NTI tunnel has been quite durable. With that said, I don't know how it would hold up outside. I've always stored it either under our outdoor a-frame or in the training building.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

I like these: Dog Agility Tunnels by AffordableAgility.com


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Great sites, thanks! Never heard of TDI until now, awesome. Is there a big difference between the 6" and 4" pitch? For this money, I want something that will outlast my dog.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Ours is from NTI Global. It has been outside, year round, since the day we got it. At least 4 years!
Still looks new.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Man did I say TDI? I meant NTI... Oooops! 

Annette, which do you have from NTI?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We have the Tuff Tunnel, I think ours is 15 feet long.

Agility Tuff Tunnel: NTI Global Online Store :: Purchase Dog Agility Products, Event Tents, Marine Products & More!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The 4" (I believe) vs 6" means more wire support loops? My understanding is that the 4" would be much heavier with all the extra circles or wire/metal as supports. So harder to drag around the yard.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Our tunnel has the 6" spacing and has held up nicely. I vaguely remember asking our equipment manager which spacing and I believe he said the 6" was the way to go; more economical and as MRL suggested, not as heavy.

I think ours is just the regular version, not the Tuff tunnel. I guess Annette's tunnel would win in a fight. :crazy:


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I will go with the Tuff Tunnel. Because it is going to be outside in central Florida rain, heat, cold, and sun (not in a shady spot either), and because Renji hits tunnels like a bat out of Hades, I may have to splurge for the Tuff. I will call the company to verify first as I'd love to get away with the 6" pitch.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We don't actually do agility. We bought the tunnel for our private dog park. It gets used by the daycare dogs on a regular basis. They will all race through it like playground equipment. It has held up extremely well to say the least!


----------

